# Microchip saves another dog.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We had a family adopt a dog from us 3 years ago, since then they have moved to La. Well we happen to get a call from animal control out of La telling us they had one of our dogs and the numbers that were listen from the chip info was no longer good. Lucky for them they didnt change there e-mail address and we were able to e-mail them and tell them where there dog was and he is back home again. Please make sure to have your dogs microchipped and the info is always current. I also wanted to Thank Steve(Sharlin) and Homeward Bound who were willing to jump in and help us if need be, to get this dog out of animal control and if the owners didnt come forward, to take him in there rescue and find him a home , instead of putting this poor dog through miles and miles of traveling to get him back to us. Thanks again Steve.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great that Dirk's info was still on it so you were notified and the owners were looking for him and got him back. And special kudos to Steve.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bumping for anyone new getting a puppy or /rescue


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WHATEVER the price, please, get you dog chipped. Had it not been for this simple, inexpensive step this poor boy might not have been reuntied with his family---worse, he might have fallen thru the cracks of rescue oversight and been PTS. The people that deserve all the credit and kudos for this reunion are all the wonderful, wonderful people associated with Dirk's Fund--their concern and devotion for the dogs they save included having this boy chipped---and because of that extra step he's healthy, happy, and back with his forever family. Please, Please, Please---get your doggies chipped.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Microchip Registry*

I would be lost without Harry; his breeder microchipped him. I have already registered it with www.homeagain.com. They ask for an alternate contact which is a good idea if you move a lot of if you could not be contacted because of a natural disaster etc...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

:dblthumb2 Good job guys! And guess who doesn't have a chip in him at my house :doh: yeah, that would be Hudson. I'm calling the vet right now. Libby and Beamer are in Dirks name, and will stay in Dirks name.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> :dblthumb2 Good job guys! And guess who doesn't have a chip in him at my house :doh: yeah, that would be Hudson. I'm calling the vet right now. Libby and Beamer are in Dirks name, and will stay in Dirks name.


Make that call woman!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Just did, and she pegged the caller id...is that Jill again!!!???? LOL


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Sounds like a happy reunion is out there.

I've had the same thing happen, got a call from someone in southern california to tell me they'd found my dog...was a rescue who'd worried a fault in a secure fence and gone visiting. Luckily she was a very friendly people girl and was only a few houses from home, stopped in her tracks as soon as she spotted a friendly face. The folks who found her were so enamoured by her that they too adopted a dog from me. 

Also, had a rescue who was microchipped, and we were able to locate the vet who chipped her. Rescue was her fourth home, and she was much older than we had thought. Her medical record proved very valuable in finding her the right home.

Not only get your dog chipped, but check they're readable form time to time. AND update medical records, especially if your dogs on meds. You never know when someone will leave your gate open!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> Bumping for anyone new getting a puppy or /rescue


Where in LA is the pup located?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snobear and Smooch*

Both of my babies Snobear and Smooch are microchipped.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

No worries here- Tucker was chipped by his breeder before we picked him up. So glad she did that. Could not imagine losing him- we would be devastated.


----------

